# TT with TTS LED headlight



## guitaron (May 3, 2008)

hi everyone

this is my 07' 2.0t tt
and just installed tts led headlight

btw , i am new from hong kong
nice to meet everyone in here~~~


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

nice job, i'm sure there will be a few members wanting the full details

welcome to the forum


----------



## catch (Jul 31, 2008)

ill be the first to say I want details!!!


----------



## guitaron (May 3, 2008)

i pre-ordered this headlights from a website since end of 2008-may, 
shippin and total cost arround$1400USD...
and waiting about 2months for delivery to my home~~~~

my headlights is BI-Xenon only . 
and tts led is same as tt one... it not need to wire work or otherthing,
all plugs and wires position is same as my 07 2.0t TT

but only trouble thing is you need VAGCOM computer check for renew the code for let it work.
so i pay other $100USD to AUDI Service in here for update code for it

then , everything done~~~~


----------



## uaeprince (Jul 13, 2008)

Tell us the web site my friend??


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Guess by the end of the year all cars will have them.










Great, thanks Audi.


----------



## RFID (Jul 31, 2008)

LED headlight is getting more and more popular.


----------



## Gordon B (Apr 12, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Guess by the end of the year all cars will have them.


Very true, even the new Vauxhall Insignia has them!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzoiaV_c ... re=related

I wouldn't be suprised if all Audi cars with Xenons will eventually get them. They may even turn up on the options list!

I wonder if they still have the adaptive light function?


----------



## audi08bry (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice... Where can I get those in the states?


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

I passed a transit van this morning with LED DRLs retrofitted :lol:


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Probably an Ibis TTS


----------



## ny911 (Aug 18, 2008)

Very nice. Has anyone ordered this from other source?


----------



## Vorsuke (Dec 26, 2007)

this is what I want for my TT 2.0 too >_> , where did you get them bro ?


----------



## audi08bry (Aug 14, 2008)

Vorsuke said:


> this is what I want for my TT 2.0 too >_> , where did you get them bro ?


Try this website http://www.euro-audi-parts.com/


----------



## boogie (Jan 9, 2007)

no problem connection ? Plug and play with the TT and only vagcom adaptation ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi! Could you please give some additional information about vagcom adaptation, can all dealers do it? Does the possibility of installing leds depend on production year of the car?
And what about winkers?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

It simply doesnt work unless you had xenons to start with, all the wiring is different, no headlight adjuster etc etc etcc


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

So you mean it will be easier to install leds if you already have xenons?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, you can only do it IF you had them to start with.

swap and then recode.


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

That means that someone with normal halogen cannot use the LED headlights? I believe that if you use non-oem bulbs and ballasts (can-bus combatible from ebay) u can do your job.am i right? please dont tell me if this is illegal or not :twisted:


----------



## fatal_99 (Oct 24, 2007)

Does anyone know the VAGCOM code for the TT-S DRL LEDs to work on a normal Mk2 TT?

I did a swap from the normal hardlights to the LED headlights... but the problem is that the DRLs only work when the DRL switch is turned on. When the headlights are turned on, the DRLs will be turned off automatically and there will be a light bulb error which appears.


----------



## epoh (Sep 28, 2008)

fatal_99 said:


> Does anyone know the VAGCOM code for the TT-S DRL LEDs to work on a normal Mk2 TT?
> 
> I did a swap from the normal hardlights to the LED headlights... but the problem is that the DRLs only work when the DRL switch is turned on. When the headlights are turned on, the DRLs will be turned off automatically and there will be a light bulb error which appears.


Hi Fatal,

Great to see you here, regarding your TT-S cluster, I believe you need to go back to Premium Auto(Agent) to do a adaption VAGCOM update to get it working properly.

Do let us know how it turn out as I plan to go that route in the future too.. :wink:

Cheers


----------



## ny911 (Aug 18, 2008)

fatal_99 said:


> Does anyone know the VAGCOM code for the TT-S DRL LEDs to work on a normal Mk2 TT?
> 
> I did a swap from the normal hardlights to the LED headlights... but the problem is that the DRLs only work when the DRL switch is turned on. When the headlights are turned on, the DRLs will be turned off automatically and there will be a light bulb error which appears.


My DRLs work properly with Xenons on. However the LEDs at night (with Xenons on) are not as bright as daytime. Is this the case on TTS as well?


----------



## pteyeo (Mar 12, 2007)

ny911 said:


> fatal_99 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know the VAGCOM code for the TT-S DRL LEDs to work on a normal Mk2 TT?
> ...


Yes this also happens with the TTS


----------



## ny911 (Aug 18, 2008)

pteyeo said:


> ny911 said:
> 
> 
> > fatal_99 said:
> ...


The guy who helped me to install the LED headlamps,told me only either DRLs on all the time (whiter LED) or open the LEDs/Xenons manually (yellowish LED) could be set here in HK,how about in the UK? Could it be reset to have super white LED with Xenons on?


----------



## uaeprince (Jul 13, 2008)

fatal_99 said:


> Does anyone know the VAGCOM code for the TT-S DRL LEDs to work on a normal Mk2 TT?
> 
> I did a swap from the normal hardlights to the LED headlights... but the problem is that the DRLs only work when the DRL switch is turned on. When the headlights are turned on, the DRLs will be turned off automatically and there will be a light bulb error which appears.


fatal_99 .. have you solve the problem?? if yes, how!


----------



## vDubr (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello all, I'm posting from the States so I don't know how much of help I can get here, but I picked up a pair of US-Spec TT-S headlights and my factory ballasts do not match the new headlights :?

Has anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

Could I get some clarification... Did the headlights you get not come with the Ballast??? Did the seller remove them? or is it the plugs for the ballast different? The Euro TTS Headlamps I bought have the ballast with the housings.

On a side note, I remember a few people stating that the headlamps for all 2009's have a white cast while the 2008's have more of a blue cast... I wonder if this is a 2008 vs. 2009 thing???

I hope it works out for you... this sucks I know, and hopefully I won't have the same issue with mine as I have the ballast for both and both are 2009... Hopefully Audi didn't do different plugs for different countries.


----------



## vDubr (Nov 23, 2008)

353S said:


> Could I get some clarification... Did the headlights you get not come with the Ballast??? Did the seller remove them? or is it the plugs for the ballast different? The Euro TTS Headlamps I bought have the ballast with the housings.
> 
> On a side note, I remember a few people stating that the headlamps for all 2009's have a white cast while the 2008's have more of a blue cast... I wonder if this is a 2008 vs. 2009 thing???
> 
> I hope it works out for you... this sucks I know, and hopefully I won't have the same issue with mine as I have the ballast for both and both are 2009... Hopefully Audi didn't do different plugs for different countries.


The headlights did not come with the ballasts. The auction stated they were plug & play [if you have OEM Bi-Xenons] so I assumed they would plug right into the factory ballasts. The harness on the TTS lights are shaped slightly different than the factory bi-xenon harness, so it will not plug right into it. So I'll need new ballasts, which I understand are not cheap, approx. $300-500/each!


----------



## TigerDejan (Oct 29, 2008)

how many ballasts do u need ?


----------



## vDubr (Nov 23, 2008)

TigerDejan said:


> how many ballasts do u need ?


2, 1 per headlight


----------



## TigerDejan (Oct 29, 2008)

so , the cheapest is 600 dollars for 2? thats for me veeeery cheap =) and worth if it works =)


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Did you get them working?

The codes may be here somewhere

Select 09 (Central Electronics)
Coding -> Function 07

NOTE: This control module uses a long coding. Bytes 4 and 17-20 are only avialiable for cars from calendar week 45/2004.
Byte 00 Bit 0 Fog Lights installed (PR-8WB)
Byte 00 Bit 1 Xenon Headlights installed
Byte 00 Bit 2 Footwell Lights installed (PR-QQ4)
Byte 00 Bit 3 Daytime Running Lights (Scandinavia)
Byte 00 Bit 4 Daytime Running Lights (North America)
Byte 00 Bit 5 Assistance Driving Light & Leaving Home
Byte 00 Bit 6 Rain/Light Sensor installed
Byte 00 Bit 7 Coming-Home
Byte 01 Bit 0 Rear Seat Recognition installed
Byte 01 Bit 1 Headlight Washer installed (PR-8X1)
Byte 01 Bit 2 Electronic Fuelpump Relay installed (Gasonline only)
Byte 01 Bit 3 Rear Wiper installed
Byte 01 Bit 4 Heated Side Mirror installed
Byte 01 Bit 5 Rear Lid Remote Opening
Byte 01 Bit 6 Rear Lid Remote Opening - Release
Byte 01 Bit 7 Rear Wiper with Front Wiper continiously active
Byte 02 Bit 0 Rear Wiper with Front Wiper intermittent active
Byte 02 Bit 1 Comfort Turn Signals
Byte 02 Bit 2 Cold Lamp Diagnosis active
Byte 02 Bit 3 Load Management active
Byte 02 Bit 4 Coming-Home via
(1 = Potentiometer / 0 = Adaptation)
Byte 02 Bit 5 Rear Lid Remote Openening
(1 = Contact activated / 0 = Impuls activated)
Byte 02 Bit 6 Side Turn Signal Lights installed
Byte 02 Bit 7 Seat Heating installed (PR-4A3/4A4)
Byte 03 Bit 0 Realy Terminal 15 installed (with 2nd Battery)
Byte 03 Bit 1 Rear Fog Lights (1 = 1 active / 0 = 2 active)
Byte 03 Bit 2 Reverse Driving Lights (1 = 1 active / 0 = 2 active)
Byte 03 Bit 3 Reverse Driving Light off when Rear Lid open
Byte 03 Bit 4 Xenon-Shutter installed (Bi-Xenon)
Byte 03 Bit 5 Teardrop Wiping active
Byte 03 Bit 6 2nd Battery installed
Byte 03 Bit 7 Rear Lights (1 = Back Light/Brake Light dimmed / 0 = Back Light dimmed)
Byte 04 Bit 0 Auxiliary Heating installed
Byte 04 Bit 1 Auxiliary Heating installed
Byte 04 Bit 2 Trailer/Towing Device installed
Byte 04 Bit 3 Memory Seats installed
Byte 04 Bit 4 Activation of both Rear Fog Lights
Byte 04 Bit 5 Model (0 = Right Hand Drive / 1 = Left Hand Drive)
Byte 04 Bit 6 Rear Fog Lights deactivated
Byte 04 Bit 7 Climatronic installed
Byte 05 Headlight Washer Delay
(Standard: 1000 ms / Resolution: 50 ms)
Byte 06 Headlight Washer Activation Time
(Standard: 800 ms / Resolution: 50 ms)
Byte 07 Extra Function: Turn Signal Front left/right as Parking Light Front left/right (USA and Canada)
Byte 08 Extra Function: Low Beam left/right as Daytime Running Light - Scandinavia (Standard: 0%)
Byte 09 Extra Function: Brake Light left/right Rear as Parking Light (Standard: 18%)
Byte 10 Extra Function: Rear Fog Light left/right as Parking Light (Standard: 12%)
Byte 11 Extra Function: Front Parking Light left/right (Standard: 0%)
Byte 12 Extra Function: Rear Parking Light left/right (Standard: 0%)
Byte 13 Replacement Function: Front Side Turn Signal left/right as Front Parking Light (Standard: 0%)
Byte 14 Replacement Function: Front Parking Light left/right as Side Turn Signals left/right (Standard: 0%)
Byte 15 Replacement Function: Rear Light left/right as Side Turn Signals left/right (Standard: 0%)
Byte 16 Replacement Function: Front Fog Lights left/right as Low Beam Headlight left/right (Standard: 0%)
Byte 17 Bit 0 Ermergency Brake Flash Light active
Byte 17 Bit 1 Deactivation of Additional High Beam with Bi-Xenon
Byte 17 Bit 2 Heated Front Window installed
Byte 17 Bit 3 Diagnostics Terminal 50 active
Byte 17 Bit 4 Daylight Running Light with dimmed Low Beam
Byte 17 Bit 5 Front Fog Lights deactivated with High Beam
Byte 17 Bit 6 Parking Light Function inactive (USA/Canada)
Byte 17 Bit 7 reserved
Byte 18 Bit 0 Cold Diagnosis License Plate Lights active
Byte 18 Bit 1 Cold Diagnosis Brake Lights active
Byte 18 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis Front Fog Lights active
Byte 18 Bit 3 Cold Diagnosis Rear Fog Lights active
Byte 18 Bit 4 Cold Diagnosis High Beam active
Byte 18 Bit 5 Cold Diagnosis Turn Signals active
Byte 18 Bit 6 Cold Diagnosis Back Light active
Byte 18 Bit 7 Cold Diagnosis Side Turn Signals active
Byte 19 Bit 0 Cold Diagnosis Low Beam active
Byte 19 Bit 1 Cold Diagnosis Front Parking Lights active
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis Rear Parking Lights active
Byte 19 Bit 3 Diagnosis Rear Parking Lights active
Byte 19 Bit 4 unknown/unused
Byte 19 Bit 5 unknown/unused
Byte 19 Bit 6 unknown/unused
Byte 19 Bit 7 unknown/unused
Byte 20 unknown/unused


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't know but...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Doesnt make a diff. Change the code on yours and you will see.


----------



## ttkinka (Jan 20, 2010)

Just picking up on this old thread hoping somebody has the relevant coding info.
I have just purchased the Audi Kit 8J2 052 180A this contains two BI XENON Adaptive headlights with LED DRL 
i AM FITTING TO MY 2010 MY TT which currently has Bi xenon adaptive lights installed.
So could somebody help with what VAGCOM coding is requied etc 
I am aware for MY10 CARS A simple harness is required from Audi to make it work?

Looking forward to your replys

cheers

[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]
ps i will have for sale my original Bi Xenon adaptive headlights c/w ballasts etc.(covered just 4000 miles ) once i have the new ones fitted 
looking for £200 the pair


----------



## puck (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone with TTS/TT have Adaptive Lights?

If yes, can they post a picture of the ballast? Or the numbers on them? The ballasts are accessible from the right side as we look the car.


----------



## boogie (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello from Belgium,

Do you have the Binary coding for Byte 11 ?


----------

